
New Research Establishes That Intelligence Is Inherited from the Mother - ryan_j_naughton
http://secondnexus.com/potpourri/intelligence-inherited-from-the-mother/
======
gus_massa
It's a copy of [http://psychology-spot.blogspot.com.ar/2016/03/did-you-
know-...](http://psychology-spot.blogspot.com.ar/2016/03/did-you-know-that-
intelligence-is.html) (linked in the article).

Anyway, I'm extremely suspicious of this result. In particular:

> _However, several studies revealed that children are more likely to inherit
> intelligence from the mother, because intelligence genes are located on
> chromosome X._

I still don't understand how this explanation makes sense. (Assuming it's
true.)

If a woman has a "smart" chromosome X and a "stupid" chromosome X, then the
sons have a 50% chance of inheriting each one. Do very smart women have two
"smart" chromosomes X? So all the sons get an "smart" copy.

Daughter are more difficult to analyze, because the chromosome X from the
father make the comparison more complicated. But a father with a "smart"
chromosome X will give all the daughters a "smart" chromosome X.

(Probably the classification is not so simple, and there are many variations,
not only "smart" vs "stupid", but let's keep it simple for the sake of the
discussion.)

So, in the minimal chance that this is true, I'd expect that the result have a
strong correlation with the gender of the children. In particular, the
intelligence of the daughters must be more strongly correlated to the
intelligence of the father than the intelligence of the mother. (Assuming it's
true.)

~~~
analogue123
Exactly. I also read this "study" report and saw this "researchers
hypothesized..." Uh huh. And study on RATS? Rats have instinct. You know, I
guess they aren't teaching history in school anymore, because a "study" just
like this was attempted around 70 years ago by a man named Mengele. The study
was quickly and clearly trashed, and not out of bias either, but because it
was garbage. Intelligence, characteristics are not "in our DNA" as I heard a
dumb psychologist actually say out loud on PBS this morning. They are learned.
I also heard the Leader of the Free World, President Obama state this very
phrase a few months ago on TV too: "it's in our DNA" what was in our DNA he
stated? Racism! This nonsense has gone too far.

